# After Hurricane Ida trip.



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Thursday was my first trip out since Hurricane Ida blew thru. The water was back to normal levels and the tide falling but the wind was still blowing pretty stiff out the NW about 15-20. Charlie Hamilton John Batson and Harry Blair said they wee coming down no matter what so fishing we went. I was not sure of how the fishing would be so I just started checking some of my good spots looking around. It took about a half dozen stops before we found them but the speckled trout redfish and black drum were in the same spot. NICE! Live Campo shrimp 2 ft under a cork was the way to go. Nice sized trout were coming in steady along with some reds and drum mixed in. By mid morning the wind started to die down and the bite picked up ,The guy?s had their limit of trout before noon and the box was just about full. It turned out to be a great day on the water. John said it was the best fishing trip of his life and he is over 80 yrs old. Great day with some good people.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 14pt">LIMIT of Speckled trout -75<o></o><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 14pt">7 Redfish<o></o><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 14pt">7 Drums<o></o><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 14pt">CAPT GENE DUGAS<o></o><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 14pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES 985-640-0569<o></o><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 14pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com <SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 14pt">







<SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 14pt">







<SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 14pt">







<SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 14pt">







<SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 14pt">







<o></o>


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Guiding in Hopedalemust be the life! It's one of my favorite places to fish. Guiding in Pensacola gets tough sometimes...

Good job man!


----------



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Somebody has to do it! Lucky it's me.


----------

